# Best place to learn Arabic



## AlexM1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd like to learn some Arabic. Does anyone know of courses in Abu Dhabi?

So far I've bought a book and CD teaching Modern Standard Arabic, but I'm aware that may not be that useful for day to day understanding.

Are there any courses? Or other ways to try out my Arabic in a learning environment?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Berlitz was very good. Starts with spoken and moves on to written


----------

